# Easter Pictures



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Took some Easter pictures today...

[attachment=0:2aoz1srz]girl2-1.JPG[/attachment:2aoz1srz]

[attachment=1:2aoz1srz]boy-2.JPG[/attachment:2aoz1srz]

[attachment=2:2aoz1srz]Albinoboy.JPG[/attachment:2aoz1srz]


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

[attachment=0:62jkmqko]IMG_3394-1.JPG[/attachment:62jkmqko]

[attachment=1:62jkmqko]IMG_3390-1.JPG[/attachment:62jkmqko]

[attachment=2:62jkmqko]IMG_3375-1.JPG[/attachment:62jkmqko]


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

[attachment=0:1w0aeew1]IMG_3402-1.JPG[/attachment:1w0aeew1]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many cute pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I love the first pic :lol: makes me think of those holiday photos where the kids don't want to cooperate!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are gorgeous! You always take some of the great pictures, ty for sharing with us


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am the Shetland Bunny. All the hedgies are mine. Nancy will tell you.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are such cute pictures! I like the last one the best though.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Love the first "i don't WANNA be in a pictuuuuuuuure" pose :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

A basket full of eggs...not quite!! Very cute


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Those are some beautiful hedgies you have there! I especially like the photos with your cute little albino hog. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

*faints from cute overload*


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my goshhh. Cutest pictures ever


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

So adorable! The hedgehogs in the photos are beautiful


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

That would be the greatest Easter gift of them all!!!! Amazingly cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------

